# help!!



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

i lost my anery corn snake it is about 1 foot and a half long and has been mising for a day it just ate before it got out and i have put a heat matt in a dark corner with food and water hopig it will come up if anyone has ane tips please help


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Have you tried looking under every possible thing u can move?they like to curl up in warm dark coroners.I found mine in a drawer,in a pair of joggers. Good luck.


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

kk thanxs m8 my only worry is that i wont find it


----------



## baggy6666 (Jun 15, 2008)

just put water out i found mine geting a drink out of the bog.


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

how long can they last without food


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

i found ma snake bout 10 mins ago i was sat on my pc in ma room and was about 2 go down stairs and it came out from under my bed and was a bit skinny but doin ok now


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Awww that's good


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

You should find out how it got out and block/seal the crack. Remember that they can squeeze into unbelivably small places. I remember when my fave frog got out and I had a day of school so I could find it! We found Fizz on the to of the curtains!!! P.S. Do you think that frogs are attracted to red?


----------

